# cool tube reflectors



## Matthew7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in the process of buying a combo MH and HPS (400 or 600w) to grow a few plants in a hydro system. I've seen many systems with a 'Cool Tube' style reflector, but I don't think they include the exhaust fan for the tube (or at least no mention of it) -So my question is are cool tubes worth the extra money? Are they useless without the exhaust fan, or could it even shorten bulb life if I run without the exhaust fan, or are they simply a heat soak device that allows most of the lumen through while protecting plants from excess heat? Thank you for any advice you may be able to give me.     
:holysheep:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

The whole point of the cool tube is to pull a lot of air through it to cool the light and exhaust that air somewhere outside the grow space .  You need a fan .  Mount the ballast outside the grow space, too.  It generates a lot of heat all by itself :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think my space is large enough to take the heat from a 400watt HID (10x8, cool basement room with an exhaust fan to the roof?), so maybe I don't need the cool tube ...but then again it would be nice to have the option later on. So I guess the only question is if I run the HID's in the cool tube fixture with no exhaust fan am I shortening the life of my bulbs?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 26, 2010)

*whats the point of using the coolt tube??  buy a 26$ bat wing if your not gonna hook an exhaust ip to it..
check your local hydro stores.. ask if they sell used equipment... ask if they have a 6" used cool tube.. i did.. and ended up getting a cooltube for 90$... funny thing is it looked bran new lol.. worth a shot man... but if your not gona hook an inline to it an use it the way intended not worth your spending man..
LH*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

a 400 watt lamp is to small for a 10'x8' room

that is 80 sqft and most growers try to achieve 5000 lumens/sqft.

your room needs 400,000 lumens a 400 watt hps gives off 50,000 lumens.

you either need to make your room smaller or get more lights.


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm actually going to keep the grow area contained to a 3x3 space inside the room I'm using -and I'm still considering a 600watt HID system which should be ideal for up to a 3.5x3.5 grow area if my math is correct. I also have the option of a ventilated, 10'x12' basement room, but again, I intend to keep the actual grow contained into a 3x3 area in whatever room I use (I will put reflective material around the plants anyway)....but the bigger room is less likely to overheat if I wind up using a 600watt HID instead of the 400watt so maybe I'll never need the cool tube after all.  My only concern is running a cool tube with no exhaust. I really like having the option should I need it later, but I still don't know if it's bad to burn a lamp inside a cool tube without the exhaust system (or do all cool tubes already have the fan built into the fixture itself??? -I'd be happy if that were the case).


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool tubes do not hve a built in fan...A cool tube is well worth the money you invest...it makes high temps a thing of the past...


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello

The fan has to be purchased seperatley if its not in the discription.

and the rite one wont be cheap.

go with the 600watt cooltube and then get a 465 cfm exhaust fan.

that would be doing it write IMO. 

with the 400 you might get away without the exhaust but if things work out
you will wish you had the 600.

600 will do a 4X4 easily.


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 26, 2010)

You're right about going with a 600watt vs. 400watt, or at least, that's what the little voice inside my head tells me. Money is a factor at the moment, but I found a 600watt MH + HPS combo system (no cool tube) delivered for $209 that I'm strongly considering. My last question is: Do you think that a 10'x12' basement room with an exhaust fan (I'm not sure of the cf/pm my basement fan exhausts but it looks to be a 10" fan) would overheat with a 600watt HPS fixture?


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 27, 2010)

On the other hand ...maybe I'll just get a 400watt cool tube fixture and get another 400watt later on when I can afford it. I KNOW you're right about the fact that I will wish I had more lumen later so, I will have the option of adding another400watt cool tube when I can afford it (better light distribution and more lumen anyway) and exhausting them both at that point when heat would probably be a big issue. -But should I remove the tube in the first fixture if I'm running initially with no exhaust?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i would use the exhaust, but if you dont, then i would remove the cooltube.

JMO


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 27, 2010)

Matthew7 said:
			
		

> On the other hand ...maybe I'll just get a 400watt cool tube fixture and get another 400watt later on when I can afford it. I KNOW you're right about the fact that I will wish I had more lumen later so, I will have the option of adding another400watt cool tube when I can afford it (better light distribution and more lumen anyway) and exhausting them both at that point when heat would probably be a big issue. -But should I remove the tube in the first fixture if I'm running initially with no exhaust?


 
*Man it depends on how many you wanna grow how big of area.. i groe in a 2'x4'x6.5 tent.. and only use a 400w.. i have yet to say fark i wish i got the 600w.. and i can easily do up to 6 plants.. if you get a 400w.. a 180-200cfm fan will do you in a cool tube.. but if your not going to hook a fan on it the cool tube is pointless.. make thinks a lil easier take the money that you were gonna invest a cool tube in and buy a tent.. then get the cool tube and fans.. tuck the tent in the corner of the basement and grow away..*
*LH*


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sure you're right, and I do plan on building a grow tent and using a bigger basement room (10'x12' with both an import and export fan). Thanks for all of the advice I got from you all. It's been such a big help to be able to bounce ideas off you.  Matt


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 28, 2010)

This site and everyone who participates in helping one another is truly awesome!  Thanks again to one and all.   Matt


----------

